
Imagination Announces A-Series GPU Arch: “Most Important Launch in 15 Years” - dirkdigles
https://www.anandtech.com/show/15156/imagination-announces-a-series-gpu-architecture
======
kick
Videologic/Imagination is best-known for PowerVR.

Summary: Once-great fallen-from-grace GPU company creates a new GPU IP to
compete with mobile GPUs, dubiously claiming "fastest GPU IP ever."

